# fleas!



## bridget (Dec 4, 2009)

Help, I have been to the vet this week because Molly (my 1 1/2 year cockapoo ) has been itching her head a lot, i thought there was something wrong with her ears, However the vet found a number of live fleas on her. I have been dilgently applying 'frontline' ever since i got her every 2 months (as directed by vet). Its obviously not working I applied an extra dose when i got back from the vet on the vets instruction however 3 days later theres still live fleas on her. You apply it directly to the skin at the back of her neck but as her hairs quite absorbant it is quite hard to just get it on the skin as the hair soaks it up and i wonder if thats the problem. Has anyone else had flea problems and what products do you use. I'm having to spend a fortune on a spray to deflea the whole house!!


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

hi so far i've had no fleas on wispa! we use advocate, i know what you mean about the fur socking up the stuff, i move it from place to place to try and make sure it goes on her skin. hope thats of some help. good luck defleaing the house!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

hey, we haven't had flees with the dogs but used to have a bad time with with the cats, the problem with flees is once you get them(or rather your dog) you cant just treat the dog you have to treat your whole house. carpets, bedding sometimes clothing depending on how bad the flee problem is. 

hope you can get it sorted, i think i have only ever frontlined Gypsy and Inca once but the other too never. my girls get garlic in their diet and we haven even had a problem with ticks.


----------

